# First time going to Hawaii **Booked!**



## Smokatoke (May 14, 2013)

Going to Hawaii in Summer 2014 for the first time with my wife and our two kids (7 & 9 at time of travel). We are looking at Ka'anapali Beach Club and were wondering if a two week stay here would be good, or if we should look to switch after a week to change it up? Is this a good place for kids? We are mostly beach bums but some activities here and there like snorkling would be nice. Are there good restaurants in the area since it appears the units are only partial kitchens?


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2013)

Use the search function and search for Maui Restaurants, Maui activities, and Maui snorkeling for a lot of good info. in the old posts.

Hawaii Forum > Search this forum > Advanced Search

Maui is relatively small, and you are staying in the main resort area, so I wouldn't move, unless you have too.


----------



## bastroum (May 14, 2013)

Plenty of things to do and MANY places to eat. I wouldn't waste a day of traveling to go elsewhere. Save it for your second visit.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 14, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> Going to Hawaii in Summer 2014 for the first time with my wife and our two kids (7 & 9 at time of travel). We are looking at Ka'anapali Beach Club and were wondering if a two week stay here would be good, or if we should look to switch after a week to change it up? Is this a good place for kids? We are mostly beach bums but some activities here and there like snorkling would be nice. Are there good restaurants in the area since it appears the units are only partial kitchens?



There's plenty on Maui to keep you entertained but, you'll need a car.

We found adaquate restaurants in the area. KBC has a snack bar and Pizza on site as well as a breakfast buffet and a regular table service restaurant. There is also a Dukes Beach House which is within walking distance (maybe a mile walk each way) if you're up to it but, part of the walk must be done alone the sand beach. We enjoyed Lulu's for the food and prices in the Cannery Mall. There are several fast food choices in the area for less expensive meals should you choose to go that route every now and again. Whalers Village shopping center also has a few restaurants we found reasonable. I'll have to look their names up. If you drive the Road to Hana, start out with Breakfast at Charlies in Piai. The breakfast was good, service was friendly and the prices were reasonable for Maui. 

IMO KBC is good for kids and has a decent list of activities. They put up a big screen and show a poolside movie one night. 

There is snorkling right off the beach in front of the resort. I can't say how good or bad it might be. We saw a lot of sea turtles during our stay. They have scuba instructions available and we watched several groups go out every day. They also have a snuba demonstration in the pool at the resort. 

Here's a link to our photo album from our stay last month at KBC. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...April/28619757_k5tn5c#!i=2454278948&k=ccPzWbZ


----------



## csalter2 (May 14, 2013)

*First timer? I would say switch up!*

If you are a first timer, I would say it might be good to switch up and go to another island like Oahu.  I think Maui is fine and yes there are things to do, but Oahu has even more things to see and do.  Maui is a quieter island and many people like it, but it's very, very laid back. I think a week on one island and a week on the other would be fine. I would suggest that if you do that you should do Maui first and then Oahu. Doing it the other way around and Maui will seem boring. 

There are many who will say that Maui is the ultimate in Hawaii. I like Maui and even like KBC. However, Oahu has all that Maui has plus some.  People talk about how crowded and congested Oahu is. What they forget to say is that yes, Honolulu is very busy and Waikiki is crowded, but there are parts of Oahu that are all you thought Hawaii could be.  Oahu has it all, despite its big city and your kids and you will love that too.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 14, 2013)

Seems a shame not to see Pearl Harbor while you're there, and I suspect the kids would find The Missouri very interesting:  a battleship is really an amazing thing, even a very old one.  It's easy to do the Missouri right after Pearl Harbor; it's right there, too.

I'd second the idea of trying Oahu for beaches, too.  There are beautiful, seculed beaches, great drives along the coast, Diamond Head, etc.  If you are mostly beach bunnies, I might do Oahu first and then head for the laid back, Maui.

Will your flight be into Oahu?  If so, it would be easy to recover from the flight, do a little sightseeing and a little beaching, and then take the next flight to continue the vacation on Maui.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 14, 2013)

You'll find plenty to do for a 2 week stay on Maui.


http://www.amazon.com/Maui-Revealed-Guidebook-Andrew-Doughty/dp/0981461034


Get this book.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 14, 2013)

Thank you all! I had read several of the reviews posted, but I am hostage to availability of the resorts as well, and want to lock up something pretty soon. We were planning on flying directly into Maui (Kahului) and then driving up to the resort to catch some scenery. It appears cheaper this way than flying into Kapalua and we will get to see more of the island.

I dont want a rental car for two whole weeks... what is the general rental availability to reserve a car for 2-3 days each week so we can go on some outtings without having to pay for a car for a full 14 days. Anyone gone this route?

I would love to see pearl harbor or visit another island, but what would estimated cost for 4 be to visit another island? Its already adding up to be a pricey trip and if there is plenty to do on Maui I rather not have to pay for more plane tickets, and rather spend money on the island activites, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2013)

Without a car - you will be very isolated.  Maui is rural - it's not convenient to be without a car.  Your dining choices will be very limited, and you won't be able to get to the grocery store, etc.  

Also, in Hawaii, sightseeing is a major activity - on your first trip, you will probably want to see something new every day, try new beaches, etc.  Hawaii isn't a "sit around at the resort" kind of vacation.  For the $$$ it costs you to get there, you will want to get out and see Maui.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Denise, will be keeping the car then!


----------



## dougp26364 (May 14, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Without a car - you will be very isolated.  Maui is rural - it's not convenient to be without a car.  Your dining choices will be very limited, and you won't be able to get to the grocery store, etc.
> 
> Also, in Hawaii, sightseeing is a major activity - on your first trip, you will probably want to see something new every day, try new beaches, etc.  Hawaii isn't a "sit around at the resort" kind of vacation.  For the $$$ it costs you to get there, you will want to get out and see Maui.



Actually, there is a grocery store that's within walking distance of KBC. I'm not saying I'd do it with ice cream in a bag but it could be done. Of course walking to the store is one thing. Carrying all the groceries back would be another. 

I do agree that on Maui a car is a necessity rather than a convenience. The trick is to watch car rental prices DAILY. Ours started out on the high end but, by watching rates we ended up getting a mid-size car from Thrifty for about $180 total including taxes and fee's for the week.

I suppose one would have to weigh the price of a car and do it yourself sight seeing vs taking group tours. Some TUGGER's are very good at taking timeshare tours and getting those tours on the cheap or even for free. I guess it just depends on how you like to spend your vacation time and how good you are at leaving when the salesmans time is up.


----------



## bastroum (May 14, 2013)

You really don't want to rent cars a day at a time. The daily rate is so much higher than the weekly rate. If you rent a car 3 days a week at the daily rate it will probably be higher than the weekly rental rate.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 14, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Here's a link to our photo album from our stay last month at KBC. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...April/28619757_k5tn5c#!i=2454278948&k=ccPzWbZ



Thanks, looks great!


----------



## MuranoJo (May 14, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Here's a link to our photo album from our stay last month at KBC. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...April/28619757_k5tn5c#!i=2454278948&k=ccPzWbZ



Doug,

Your photo albums are so thorough and very much appreciated!
Thanks for sharing.

Jo


----------



## davidvel (May 15, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Hawaii isn't a "sit around at the resort" kind of vacation.  For the $$$ it costs you to get there, you will want to get out and see Maui.



Everyone's style is different. Some love/need/crave going to different places every day on vacation, others don't. For us Hawaii is a place that has such a special vibe and climate that our family (including kids) prefer to just get onto "Hawaii time" as fast as we can and hope that we don't think about returning to "mainland time" as long as we can. Lounging at the pool, snorkeling in a lagoon, and grilling to the sounds of the ocean are all we need. 

Just returned from Ko Olina and a great trip. For us, the least fun was getting out to Waikiki to shop and see the sights. After a hours of traffic, strolling the white sands of the beach and having lunch, my 5 year old asked "Daddy, when are we going back to Hawaii?"


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2013)

davidvel said:


> For us, the least fun was getting out to Waikiki to shop and see the sights. After a hours of traffic, strolling the white sands of the beach and having lunch, my 5 year old asked "Daddy, when are we going back to Hawaii?"



But the OP isn't going to Oahu, and Maui has no Waikiki (thank gawd!)

The site seeing on Maui is nothing like visiting Honolulu - I'm talking about the beautiful outdoors, beaches, snorkeling, the volcano, hiking, and gorgeous drives.

It would be such a shame to be stuck at the resort and miss out on all that - especially on their first trip!


----------



## davidvel (May 15, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> But the OP isn't going to Oahu, and Maui has no Waikiki (thank gawd!)
> 
> The site seeing on Maui is nothing like visiting Honolulu - I'm talking about the beautiful outdoors, beaches, snorkeling, the volcano, hiking, and gorgeous drives.
> 
> It would be such a shame to be stuck at the resort and miss out on all that - especially on their first trip!



But at many resorts the last thing you want to do is get into a car until you have to (unfortunately back to the airport). We would rather do all those things in a pair of shorts and flip flops, without driving anywhere. 

Others like to drive to Hana (UGH), up the volcano or around the north end. We prefer to just lounge at a great resort. 

Some have to swim with dolphins to make their trip, while others think you should only watch them.  Hawaii is a special experience that is enjoyed differently by all.


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2013)

We'll have to agree to disagree.    IMNSHO, if you want to sit at the resort, it makes more since to stay at a nice ocean front resort in California and save the airfare.  If you don't leave the resort, what's the point of going to Hawaii?


----------



## csalter2 (May 15, 2013)

*Can stay on Maui!*



DeniseM said:


> But the OP isn't going to Oahu, and Maui has no Waikiki (thank gawd!)
> 
> The site seeing on Maui is nothing like visiting Honolulu - I'm talking about the beautiful outdoors, beaches, snorkeling, the volcano, hiking, and gorgeous drives.
> 
> It would be such a shame to be stuck at the resort and miss out on all that - especially on their first trip!



When I initially read the OP's post, I thought when he/she said should they stay there for only a week, I thought if they should only stay on Maui a week. I did not think he/she meant to switch timeshares. That is why I said to visit Oahu. Plus, it was the first trip to Hawaii. Why not go to Oahu?

If he/she is talking of staying at the KBC, then I woud say to stay there the whole time. The resort does offer shuttle service to Lahaina and Whaler's Village so technically you could get to restaurants outside of the hotel area. However, I would definitely suggest a car to get around on your own.  Yes, there are tour companies that will pick you up and take you on trips around Maui.


----------



## lprstn (May 15, 2013)

Here are my plans for my Maui trip.

*Lanai Day Trip* ** Catch Ferry Early
rent Jeep at Adventurelanai . com , snorkels
Visit the 2 resorts on the Island - Four Seasons Resort Lanai , in South Lanai and Hotel Lanai, 828 Lanai Avenue, Lanai City


*Boogie Boarding at Makena*
Location: Makena Big Beach (aka Oneloa)Off Wailea Alanui Dr
Kihei, HI 96753

*Po'olenalena Beach*, Boogie Boarding  right next to the Wailea Marriott. You will head south in Wailea Alanui Dr. When you see a green sign that say's Ulua, turn right.

*Luau* @ Old Lahaua
1-866-888-6284

*Eat at the Blue Ginger Café*, 409 7th St  Lanai City, HI 96763
(808) 565-6363

*Sunrise at 
Haleakala  Crater*:  Haleakala National Park, Maui, HI 96768
*
Iao Valley State Monument*, End of Iao Valley Road, Highway 32, Wailuku

*Ululani's Hawaiian Shave* Ice,819 Front St  Lahaina 
*
Maui Ocean Center Aquarium*, 192 Maalaea Rd  Wailuku,
*
Kamaole Beach Parks*,2381 S Kihei Rd (best beach for kids)



Hope you enjoy your trip. All of the above are free if you drive yourself


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> When I initially read the OP's post, I thought when he/she said should they stay there for only a week, I thought if they should only stay on Maui a week. I did not think he/she meant to switch timeshares. That is why I said to visit Oahu. Plus, it was the first trip to Hawaii. Why not go to Oahu?
> 
> If he/she is talking of staying at the KBC, then I woud say to stay there the whole time. The resort does offer shuttle service to Lahaina and Whaler's Village so technically you could get to restaurants outside of the hotel area. However, I would definitely suggest a car to get around on your own.  Yes, there are tour companies that will pick you up and take you on trips around Maui.



I was responding to another post right above mine...I quoted it.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 15, 2013)

lprstn said:


> Here are my plans for my Maui trip.
> 
> *Lanai Day Trip* ** Catch Ferry Early
> rent Jeep at Adventurelanai . com , snorkels
> ...



Sweet thanks!


----------



## bethy (May 15, 2013)

The resorts and ocean and air are lovely in California but nothing at all like they are in Hawaii.  Those are two different experiences.  As a West Coaster, for  us Hawaii is basically where we go for a resort vacation.  It's closest.  Cabo is one hour closer but not nearly as nice and you can't barely get into the ocean there, if at all.

Our family is comprised of beach bums as well.  We have younger kids, and are soooo busy and frazzled and tired from work, home life and school that we spend most of our time in Hawaii plopped down by the beach or pool.

We average one touristy outing per trip - and I have to drag my husband by his teeth - especially if it is an outing that costs extra money.  

Now, we do rotate resort areas and islands - we've been to them all.


----------



## geoand (May 15, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree.    IMNSHO, if you want to sit at the resort, it makes more since to stay at a nice ocean front resort in California and save the airfare.  If you don't leave the resort, what's the point of going to Hawaii?



Agree 100%

I know that I don't want to stay at a fancy resort or hotel cuz it is too easy to stay there the entire time.  I want to explore the island even tho I have been there more times than I can count.  Exploring the islands means discovering new places and meeting and mingling with people I would not have met if I just stayed and enjoyed the comfort of the resort.  I am not knocking the stay at resort-have done that myself, just enjoy getting out and about so much more.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 15, 2013)

*Booked our trip!*

Two weeks in August at Ka'anapali Beach Club. I called about another vacation i am planning and inquired about KBC. He said they are remodeling starting in June of this year so I hope they finish by the time i visit!


----------



## LisaRex (May 15, 2013)

You have plenty of time until summer 2014.  If I had a 7 and 9 year, in addition to just hanging out/beaching, here are some things I'd consider:

1) Kayaking/snorkeling trip in Makena. It takes almost an hour to get to Makena from KBC.  This is a "turtle town" so you'll see lots of fish and turtles.

2) Morning ziplining on Haleakala then on to the summit

3) Horseback Riding

4) Luau

5) Trilogy's all day trip to Lahaina.  It's pricey, but worth it.  

6) ATV tours 

7) Astronomy program at the Hyatt or Astronomy at Haleakala

8) Day at D.T. Fleming Beach (lifeguards) followed by a visit to Nakelele Blowhole

9) Goofy Foot Surfing Lessons in Lahaina (guaranteed your kids will get up, but they have to be good swimmers, of course)

10) Snorkeling at one of the calm bays, such as Honolua

11) Iao Needle State Park

12) Aquarium

Oahu is awesome, but I think 7 and 9 year old kids lack the perspective needed to fully appreciate Pearl Harbor.  So I'd save that for another time when they're older.


----------



## post-it (May 15, 2013)

7) Astronomy program at the Hyatt or Astronomy at Haleakala

This sounds interesting!  Returing to Maui in 2014, might me something to check out.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 15, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> Two weeks in August at Ka'anapali Beach Club. I called about another vacation i am planning and inquired about KBC. He said they are remodeling starting in June of this year so I hope they finish by the time i visit!



They've been remodling the rooms starting at the top and working their way down. When we were there last month they were working on the 7th floor. They were supposed to have started a remodle on the lobby during our stay but it didn't happen. The childrens pool and water slide was supposed to be closed the week after we were there but I don't believe that was going to be closed more than a couple of weeks. 

When we were at Sedona Summit they were doing an extensive remodle of the lobby. While it didn't really affect our stay all that much it was still a PIA when checking in and checking out. For whatever reason I hate it when the lobby is under construction or remodle. It takes something away from the vacation when I have to check in at a temporary table vs the main lobby. Odd I know but it's something that bugs me.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> ......if you want to sit at the resort, it makes more since to stay at a nice ocean front resort in California and save the airfare.  If you don't leave the resort, what's the point of going to Hawaii?


This is a statement that I disagree with 100%, unless you are talking about the only trip to Hawaii you will ever take.  We go to Hawaii for several weeks every year and basically just "live there".  it is a special place whether you are always on the go or just stay put.


----------



## rifleman69 (May 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree.    IMNSHO, if you want to sit at the resort, it makes more since to stay at a nice ocean front resort in California and save the airfare.  If you don't leave the resort, what's the point of going to Hawaii?




Exactly, hell why not just rent a house in Hawaii if you're not going anywhere off the property?


----------



## taffy19 (May 20, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> This is a statement that I disagree with 100%, unless you are talking about the only trip to Hawaii you will ever take. We go to Hawaii for several weeks every year and basically just "live there". it is a special place whether you are always on the go or just stay put.


I agree with you but for a newcomer to the Island, I recommend renting a car and do at least several of the nice trips that have been recommended already plus go to the beach and snorkel and take a sunset cruise too.

Hawaii is definitely very different from California but both are nice in their own way.


----------

